# Stemetil (prochlorperazine) for anxiety



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

so i got really sick and went to the docs, got an injection and pills of this stuff, i noticed i wasn't very anxious after the injection but i did feel weird (probably a mix of the meds and being sick) anyway i googled the name 'stemetil' 

turns out its used for anxiety/anti psychotic at certain doses and anxiety at lower doses. 

anyone else had this or know much about it? its not a very 'well known' anti anxiety drug but the potential is definitely there.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

It's a typical (old-style) antipsychotic which is also used as an anti-nausea drug, which I assume is why you where given it. 

Like most typical antipsychotics it's pretty damn sedating (hence why it likely helped your anxiety), however it's generally not a good idea to use just for anxiety given the potential long term effects.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> It's a typical (old-style) antipsychotic which is also used as an anti-nausea drug, which I assume is why you where given it.
> 
> Like most typical antipsychotics it's pretty damn sedating (hence why it likely helped your anxiety), however it's generally not a good idea to use just for anxiety given the potential long term effects.


yeah my nausea was horrible that day. and i felt like i was about to fall off earth (dizzy and about to pass out)

what are the potential long term sides of using this? 
is this similar to what drugs like seroquel would be like?

thanks


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

There's a whole big list really. Movement disorders, neuroleptic malignant syndrome, etc.

As for Seroquel, it's likely somewhat safer than typical antipsychotics such as stemetil, and also pretty sedating, so it may be somewhat similar in this effect. It's primary purpose is not to treat anxiety, but doctors do seem to sometimes prescribe low doses of it for this from what I can see.



> Psychiatrists in 2008 used Clonazepam #1, then Seroquel #2, and Alprazolam #3 for stress symptoms.


http://www.askdrjones.com/uncategorized/best-medications-revisited/


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

With that said, if your really convinced that 'heavy sedation' is what helps your anxiety Mirtazapine or Trazodone might be better first choices.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> With that said, if your really convinced that 'heavy sedation' is what helps your anxiety Mirtazapine or Trazodone might be better first choices.


im not really into the 'heavy sedation' but i haven't tried the pills yet, any reccomendations on what dose? the internet hasn't been very reliable with being specific.



jim_morrison said:


> There's a whole big list really. Movement disorders, neuroleptic malignant syndrome, etc.
> 
> As for Seroquel, it's likely somewhat safer than typical antipsychotics such as stemetil, and also pretty sedating, so it may be somewhat similar in this effect. It's primary purpose is not to treat anxiety, but doctors do seem to sometimes prescribe low doses of it for this from what I can see.
> 
> http://www.askdrjones.com/uncategorized/best-medications-revisited/


hmmm, interesting stuff.
thank you for the info i appreciate it. does the long term sides occur when you use it often or is it a case of bad luck ?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

super said:


> im not really into the 'heavy sedation' but i haven't tried the pills yet, any reccomendations on what dose? the internet hasn't been very reliable with being specific.


Something for your doctor to determine really, but I'd assume seroquel would be started at 25mg taken at bedtime. And as for mirtazapine 7.5mg taken at bedtime.

Also depends what meds your already on, you wouldn't want to mix these with alcohol or generally other sedatives that you might be on medically, unless under doctors guidance in the case of the latter.



super said:


> hmmm, interesting stuff.
> thank you for the info i appreciate it. does the long term sides occur when you use it often or is it a case of bad luck ?


It's possible with either of them, but seems to occur less often with atypical antipsychotics like seroquel, compared with typical antipsychotics like stemetil.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> It's a typical (old-style) antipsychotic which is also used as an anti-nausea drug, which I assume is why you where given it.
> 
> Like most typical antipsychotics it's pretty damn sedating (hence why it likely helped your anxiety), however it's generally not a good idea to use just for anxiety given the potential long term effects.


I find loxapine @ 250 mg *highest dose* a bit sedating, but my abilify isnt sedating, not all AP's are sedating, unless you are a lightweight. No pun intended.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Something for your doctor to determine really, but I'd assume seroquel would be started at 25mg taken at bedtime. And as for mirtazapine 7.5mg taken at bedtime.
> 
> Also depends what meds your already on, you wouldn't want to mix these with alcohol or generally other sedatives that you might be on medically, unless under doctors guidance in the case of the latter.
> 
> It's possible with either of them, but seems to occur less often with atypical antipsychotics like seroquel, compared with typical antipsychotics like stemetil.


thanks for the info.
have you tried seroquel for anxiety? if so how did it go?
ive been very reluctant to try any of that stuff but it actually seems like it would work

however there are downsides to taking them like you said....something i don't want haha


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

super said:


> thanks for the info.
> have you tried seroquel for anxiety? if so how did it go?
> ive been very reluctant to try any of that stuff but it actually seems like it would work


Yes I've tried Seroquel, but not specifically for SA. I currently take it at night for sleep/ptsd and it works for that purpose.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Yes I've tried Seroquel, but not for SA. I currently take it at night for sleep/ptsd and it works for that purpose.


interesting, i have trouble sleeping sometimes, if i wanted to use this for 2-3 weeks for sleep would any bad effects happen eg, weight gain etc?

my sleep pattern is like a rollercoaster\


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

super said:


> interesting, i have trouble sleeping sometimes, if i wanted to use this for 2-3 weeks for sleep would any bad effects happen eg, weight gain etc?
> 
> my sleep pattern is like a rollercoaster\


I haven't experienced any weight gain from it personally but it is a possible side effect.

I do get slight restless legs from it occasionally (akathisia) that's the main side effect for me.


----------

